# Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570



## AugustBurnsRed (12. Oktober 2015)

*Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen möglichst leisen Kühler für meinen Intel Core i5-4570. (verbaut auf Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 in Fractal Design R4)

Derzeit ist der boxed Kühler verbaut, dieser ist im idle okay aber unter Last durchaus nervig. 

Da ich keine k CPU habe und somit nicht übertakten kann, würde es mir reichen einfach einen vernünftigen Kühler mit leisem Lüfter zu haben.

Danke euch!


----------



## freezy94 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Brocken Eco.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Vergiss die kleinen billigen Kühler, denn unter Volllast, insbesondere, wenn Du den Turbotakt auf alle Kerne lgst, werden die Prozessoren schon heiß. Schau, was in Dein Gehäuse paßt von der Höhe und dann such Dir einen Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter und mit einer schönen polierten Grundplattte und nicht billigen direktabgeschliffenen Heatpipes.  Geht ab 36,-€ los und ab 161mm freier Höhe.
https://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&...id=30&sort=p&xf=3175_140%7E823_Tower-K%FChler

Hast Du ein kleines Geräuse, bieten sich diese beiden an:
Ninja 4 https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Macho 120 https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## goomStar (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Brocken Eco.



Wäre auch mein Vorschlag, weiterhin sei noch die nächstgrößere Variante "Brocken 2" erwähnt.
Die beiden scheinen für seeeehr lange Zeit ungeschlagen in der Preis-Leistungskategorie.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Scythe Ashura oder Ninja 4!


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



goomStar schrieb:


> Wäre auch mein Vorschlag, weiterhin sei noch die nächstgrößere Variante "Brocken 2" erwähnt.



Wir wollen doch mal nicht übertreiben, der Brocken 2 wäre viel zu überdimensioniert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Es geht um leise, also sollte der Kühler mit 5V die CPU kühlen. So ab 700 U/min hört das empfindliche Ohr ansonsten den CPU-Kühler. Geht es um reine Kühlleistung, reicht ein kleiner 92er Lüfter für 15,-€, z.B. ein EKL Sella.

Fassen wir zusammen: Teurer ist leiser

Insbesondere der Brocken Eco hat mich reichlich genervt, weil mein Wing Boost 2 Lüfter gerade bei tiefsten Drehzahlen ein vernehmliches "klack, klack, klack" von sich gab. Dann lieber den kleinen BeQuiet Kühler, der hat auch eine saubere Grundplatte, ist aber 5mm höher. Es hängt alles vom Gehäuse ab.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Insbesondere der Brocken Eco hat mich reichlich genervt, weil mein Wing Boost 2 Lüfter gerade bei tiefsten Drehzahlen ein vernehmliches "klack, klack, klack" von sich gab. Dann lieber den kleinen BeQuiet Kühler, der hat auch eine saubere Grundplatte, ist aber 5mm höher. Es hängt alles vom Gehäuse ab.



Mir egal ob das Ding 30 oder 50 Euro kostet, Hauptsache es ist leise. Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design R4.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

=> CPU-Kühler: bis max. 170mm Höhe

Na dann, nimm einen 140mm Kühler, die haben alle soviel Kühlleistung, dass man die Lüfterdrehzahl ordentlich runterstellen kann. Du könnst auch sowas nehmen, PCGH verbürgt sich für Unhörbarkeit. Und beide sind einfach zu montieren.
https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-4-pcgh-edition-scmg-4pcgh-a999348.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-pcgh-edition-84000000136-a1322277.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Welches Board hast Du, wegen das Lüfter-Anschlüsse. Die beiden genannten PCGH-Kühler sind ideal mit 3-PIN Anschlüssen kombinierbar, man kann sie aber auch einfach mit fester Spannung betreiben.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welches Board hast Du, wegen das Lüfter-Anschlüsse. Die beiden genannten PCGH-Kühler sind ideal mit 3-PIN Anschlüssen kombinierbar, man kann sie aber auch einfach mit fester Spannung betreiben.



Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Wenn du mit festen 800 U/min leben kannst, dann würde ich dir zum Macho X2 raten:
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-x2-100700729-a1279271.html
Der läuft laut Gamezoom auf 0.19 Sone und kühlt bei der Drehzahl sogar besser als ein Dark Rock Pro 3!
Thermalright Macho X2 - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Ansonsten tuts wie gesagt auch ein Ashura:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ashura-scasr-1000-a910518.html

Speziell zu dem mal die Werte von Hardwareluxx:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sein dass die PCGH-Edition noch mal einen Ticken kühler ist.
Dafür zahlst du dann aber auch 10 Euro mehr und hast zwei Geräuschquellen, die du zur Kühlung deiner CPU nicht mal nötig hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

=>  1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin

Dann nimm irgend einen der 140er Lüfter, das nimmt sich alles nix, ist einfach zu montieren und es sind keine riesigen Schränke, die das Mainboard wie typische Doppeltower überschatten.
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich
Scythe Ashura Shadow (SCASR-1000SE) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich
Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich
EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: CPU-KÃ¼hler | heise online Preisvergleich

Leise werden die alle, such Dir den aus, der Dir gefällt und schau, ob Dir die Montage zusagt, sonst nimm einen anderen. Die Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung sind maginal. Leise sind alle, weil Du den Lüfter gaaaanz langsam drehen lassen kannst.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Himalaya 2 kann ich auch empfehlen (ebenfalls im R4).


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Alles klar, Himalaya 2 it is. Kann zu, danke euch!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Der Ashura wäre was kühler und leiser gewesen (Link), bei gleichem Preis.
Aber ich will ja niemanden zwingen 

 Reichen tun die Kühler bei deiner CPU allemal!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Ich mache mir jetzt gerade Sorgen, ob er passt, wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, kann aber auch verzerrt sein,
nicht, dass bei Dir der Platz für die Grafikkarte fehlt. Aber ich glaube, der Sockel sitzt etwas höher auf 
Deinem Board, dafür setzt die Grafikkarte aber im ersten Slot. Notfalls doch ein etwas schmaleren Kühler?
AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 KÃ¼hler im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D

Hier würde es auch im ersten Slot passen:
https://www.open-host.de/bildhost/bilder/63c157a615.jpg

Hier, in diesem Video sieht man es ganz zum Schluss. Hier würde es auch im ersten Slot passen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDkJffo5sp4

Hier passt es richtig gut: (AMD-Board)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...m-pcghx-check-4782-picture473744-img-0352.JPG

@ Bulldogge666
Was Du für ein Board in Deinem Rechner?


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Scheint ja schwieriger zu sein als gedacht!  Welcher passt denn auf jeden Fall und ist angenehm leise?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Diesen habe ich, der ist mit 128mm etwas schmaler, aber die Montage ist  kniffelig, weil man durch den Kühler durch zwei Schrauben blind treffen muss.
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Ich habe das hier beschrieben, siehe die letzten Beiträge. Ein wunderschöner Kühler, leise aber eben sehr groß. Der ist Ideal für flache Gehäuse. 
Die  140mm Kühler haben eine geringe Tiefe, das macht sie so interessant, weil man z.B den RAM wechseln kann, auch wenn der Kühler drin ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uehler-im-preisvergleich-vorbestellbar-2.html

Hier das entscheidende Bild. Man muss die Schraube mit dem mitgelieferten magnetischen Schraubenzieher durchfädeln. Das geht, ist aber nervig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...leich-vorbestellbar-bild_7_endbefestigung.jpg


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Zwischen Himalaya und Graka sind 4-5mm- hat mich beim ersten Einbau auch erschreckt- ist aber kein Problem


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Welches Board?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

ASRock Pro 4 (Z97)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Dann nehme ich alle Bedenken zurück! Es sieht so aus, als hätte Gigabyte in Deinem Board, TE, den 
ersten möglichen Slot gar nicht belegt, oder die Bilder sind arg verzerrt. Also, der extrem gute Himalaya past!


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Alternativ ließe sich der Kühler ja auch waagerecht einbauen, aber ich weiß nicht ob dann nur ein RAM-Slot blockiert wird oder 2.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Wenn es bei Dir passt, sind im Gigabyte Bord 10mm mehr Platz => alles Gut!


----------



## Stern1710 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Ich möchte mal gerne einen Auseinseiter ins Rennen bringen: Cooler Master Hyper 612v2. Ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leise und kostet auch um die 40 Euro


----------



## DirtyPants (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Habe denselben Prozessor und den Brocken Eco verbaut. Schön leise und vom Preis her Top.


----------



## freieswort (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

bei der lautstärke scheint der ekl alpenföhn brocken 2 pcgh-edition einer der besten zu sein - Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition

ich bin auch schon in versuchung ihn mir zu kaufen, bei meinem nächsten upgrade


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Der Brocken 2 ist auch einer der Besten. Der Himalaya 2 is bei gleichem Preis 1-2° besser und hier wurde noch kein Kühler genannt, der angeblich noch besser ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Der Brocken 2 ist auch einer der Besten. Der Himalaya 2 is bei gleichem Preis 1-2° besser und hier wurde noch kein Kühler genannt, der angeblich noch besser ist.


Dann hast du wohl sehr unaufmerksam gelesen


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der Ashura wäre was kühler und leiser gewesen (Link), bei gleichem Preis.
> Aber ich will ja niemanden zwingen
> 
> Reichen tun die Kühler bei deiner CPU allemal!



Hab das vlt auch nur flasch verstanden, aber der Link gibt mir doch recht 

Das "einer der Besten" war selbstverständlich auf das Budget von ca 35€ bezogen !


----------



## jcw1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Ist letzten Endes doch der Brocken Eco geworden, hatte wenig Lust nochmal zu tauschen falls was nicht passt bei so riesigen Kühlern. Bin sehr zufrieden, Einbau war einfach und das Ding ist auch unter Last nicht zu hören!  Danke euch!


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



jcw1 schrieb:


> Ist letzten Endes doch der Brocken Eco geworden, hatte wenig Lust nochmal zu tauschen falls was nicht passt bei so riesigen Kühlern. Bin sehr zufrieden, Einbau war einfach und das Ding ist auch unter Last nicht zu hören!  Danke euch!



Wie sehen denn die Temps aus?


----------



## jcw1 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Idle 25 Grad, werd jetzt mal ne Runde daddeln und dann Bescheid sagen!


----------



## MrEgoshooter (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Ich hätte dir ja jetz einen Shadow Rock 2 empfohlen, der ist zwar eigentlich überdimensioniert, aber er kühlt fast nur passiv.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*



jcw1 schrieb:


> Idle 25 Grad, werd jetzt mal ne Runde daddeln und dann Bescheid sagen!



Jo, die Temps im Idle sind nicht so interessant,
bin mal gespannt, wie es unter Last aussieht


----------



## jcw1 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Möglichst leiser Kühler für Core i5-4570*

Ziemlich konstante 57 Grad nach ner halben Stunde Prime95


----------

